# Little white bumps on snout



## Hilliard528 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all, Penny is 10 months starting to settle down, still too smart . She joined a local and reputable puppy daycare and came home with little white bumps, with darker spot on her snout near nose. Not painful, reminds me of a boil. Vet saw pictures and said monitor since no pain or redness, and not to worry about dark spot either. Any ideas or seen this before? See attached. Thx in advance


----------



## Hilliard528 (Mar 13, 2016)

Follow-up on white bumps. Took penny to vet for eye infection and asked about the bumps. Vet came up empty and said just watch them for redness. I am thinking fungus, and surprised no one else has seen this. Thanks for any input.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a stab at it. 
Possible puppy acne. 
These dogs are so rambunctious that I've came to expect small bumps.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I would guess fungus/yeast as well. Try adding coconut oil to the food or applying it topically...but my guess is with the tongue in reach it will become an oral application either way.


----------



## Hilliard528 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for inputs - will try the coconut oil


----------



## Hilliard528 (Mar 13, 2016)

The coconut oil worked well, the dark spot and bumps are much better, almost gone. So true on eating the and liking the coconut oil, I put it on her paws to distract her as I get at her nose. Thanks again, great advice.


----------

